# 18 with IBS - barely able to eat, what can I eat?



## ELouise (Nov 29, 2014)

*Hi, I'm new here so please forgive me if I get anything wrong







...
Sorry it's so long! I tried shortening it but I have a lot to say..*

I'm 18, female,recently diagnosed with IBS (I won't take a blood test which would eliminate other things but doctor said it's most likely ibs)

For many months I had severe bloating even before I ate,I thought it was due to overeating & my weight so I started eating less.
I felt like no matter what I ate I was in pain/discomfort and bloated so I only ate one meal a day and then a few snacks (sweets/crisps/chocolates) in the evening/before bed, this helped for a while (I still couldn't eat much without problems but I had it under control) but then the bloating came back for seemingly no reason.
I hadn't been able to eat large amounts in one sitting for a while but it kept getting worse - I went from only being able to eat one serving of dinner to only being able to eat half of my dinner, then in the last 2 weeks (roughly) I was unable to eat more than a small mouthful without feeling painfully full and bloated (I've also had an insane amount of burping since the beginning but it kept getting worse)

Eventually I went to the doctor (I'd been a doctor before but he said there was nothing wrong) and he said it's most likely ibs, he prescribed me colofac which I've been on for 9 days but I really don't feel like it's helping.

I don't know what to do







I am seriously struggling to find foods I can eat without discomfort and that taste good/I like.
All I can handle (I think) is;
- Hovis granary bread (toasted from frozen)
- Tyrell's sweet and salty popcorn (I scoffed it down yesterday)
- Chicken Stew with Sweet potato,pearl barley,onions,herbs etc (My mum makes it so I'm not entirely sure what's in it but I do still get bloated and uncomfortable eating it but it's so tasty







)

I'm so hungry & I've no energy.
I've lost 24lbs since september - I wanted to lose weight but I didn't have to try that hard after a while because I could barely eat.
I've lost 6.4lbs in the last 2 weeks, which doesn't sound like much but I'm 7st13/8st now and 5ft 2'' so if I keep losing so much weight it'll get dangerous :/

My mum has ibs but says she doesn't know how to help me because her ibs doesn't really bother her anymore.

I have a lot of stress&anxiety in my life because I have ADHD,Aspergers,Depression,Borderline Personality Disorder, and recently found out I have fragrance allergies & I'm allergic to methylisothiazolinone so that's affecting my other conditions because I can't use anything I own and will struggle to find much I can use (makeup,shampoos,perfume,soap,etc) which is making me so miserable.
My emotions severely affect my ability to eat, if I get the slightest bit agitated or upset I suddenly can't eat.

*Please help me figure out what I can/should eat.

I've read about FODMAP and looked at general advice but anytime I try to test these things my Mum has a go at me for taking the advice so literally - she says/thinks that there's no use following guides&advice from others because ibs symptoms vary with each person and can change each day/week/year, so I should just eat whatever I want and if I have problems with something don't have it again or try it another day.*

*It's becoming a serious problem though because if I say I'm going to try a food that is generally safe for ibs sufferers she'll lay into me about how I'm treating the guides like they're rules and I should stop reading them.
If I say I don't want to eat something because it gives me problems or it's advised for ibs sufferers to stay away from it,she'll lay into me saying I'm probably giving myself symptoms with these foods because I've read online that I can't have them and I let it get in my head.

Any help would be great, I just miss tasty food so much and I'm already miserable...I don't know how much longer I can put up with this...I'm afraid to eat anything because of the bloating/fullness/pressure/cramps/gas I experience *


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

ELouise, the only way you will get better is if YOU decide you want to get better and YOU do something about it.

If YOU want to try the FODMAP diet that do it.

Be strong and decide what you want and how you will achieve that.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

You might also want to get tested for SIBO (Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth) and Fructose Malabsorption. Ask your GP to refer you to a gastroenterologist.

Actually, you've said you "won't take a blood test", why not? Again these tests are dependent on what you want with regards to your health.


----------



## ELouise (Nov 29, 2014)

Shaylu said:


> ELouise, the only way you will get better is if YOU decide you want to get better and YOU do something about it.
> 
> If YOU want to try the FODMAP diet that do it.
> 
> Be strong and decide what you want and how you will achieve that.


I completely agree with what you're saying.
Unfortunately I live with my mum and I don't go out meaning she buys all my food, so if she doesn't think I need something..I wont get it.
It's just stressful because my mum has decided to stay out of the whole situation and just let me get on with it, but whenever I mention anything about me and food to her she starts having a go at me/giving me looks/just makes me feel bad.

My main concern was christmas because obviously there's going to be a ton of food and I probably wont be able to eat 98% of it, so I asked my mum if she could get a simple turkey (without stuffing through it) and do me some sweet potato because I like it & I've read that it's good to have. 
The short version of her response is ''Why are you worrying about it now? you might be able to eat lots of things by then, I'm not going to get you anything special. You're not the only one here'' (there'll be 6 people including me at mine for xmas)
She then bought 2 turkeys with stuffing through the middle and shouted at me for being selfish









The long and short of it is I either do what she says or I get intense emotional stress by not doing what she says...



Shaylu said:


> You might also want to get tested for SIBO (Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth) and Fructose Malabsorption. Ask your GP to refer you to a gastroenterologist.
> 
> Actually, you've said you "won't take a blood test", why not? Again these tests are dependent on what you want with regards to your health.


The doctor I saw also wants to test me for a bug that could cause the same symptoms (it requires a stool sample...I'm constipated..







:/ )
I have a fear of blood tests, I don't know what it is about them but I get hysteric if I have to have one, even watching a blood test video or talking about them gives me anxiety and upsets me. I'm seriously petrified..just can't do it..My heart is racing just thinking about it








If I had a blood test and did the bug test, with no positive results, I'd look into testing for other things but seeing as I haven't done the other tests yet there's probably no point

You must think I'm pathetic lol..I'm 18 and can't do anything for myself


----------



## ibfedup (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi elouise, things sound hard for you at the minute, it would help rule out some things with blood tests and it's usually the best starting place. If you do have a bug then if could be fixed in time for Christmas, and it's got to be less embarrassing than other test or samples.


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

its hard when you are already struggling with this $$$$$$ing IBS and someone is against change. I feel the same..my parents were going crazy everytime I wanted to eat something different and make you the crazy one. and they still do.

I buy most of my own food now and cook for myself even if I get teased about it.. Its not their bodys and Im not making anyone any harm so why cant I eat what the $$$$$$ I want. Its my who suffers for my choices anyway. If you cant buy your own foods, go with her when she's going to buy it, that way you can at least have an input on her decisions

Anyway..about diet everyone seems different but here is what I eat/dont eat and successfully manage my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/204402-alexs-successful-food-log-bammm/

about using make up and all that ####, I honestly dont like girls with make up. girls are naturally pretty! but for hidratate your skin/hair you can use extra virgin coconut oil. not only it is chemical free, it is also great for your body and smells amazing


----------



## Kate Miller (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh man, I sympathize with you so hard! I'm 21 and just got diagnosed last month, though I've been feeling gross since august. Acetaminophen and peppermint oil help with the pain for me. You could ask your doc about Levsin, it's a medication based on henbane extract that helps a lot too.

I recommend you either request your doctor do more intensive testing to rule out something more severe like crohn's disease, or fight your mother if you really want to try a specialized diet. Maybe insist on cooking your own food, or find a couple safe recipes and offer to cook dinner for the whole family.

Here's a couple simple FODMAP friendly options you could make for the family, or make for yourself and fridge so you can eat them over a couple days.

-Potato pancakes (eggs and mashed potatoes seasoned with salt, pepper, or whatever herbs and spices you'd like other than garlic/onion)

-Gluten free pasta with olive oil and parmesan, optionally saute the pasta with the olive oil and some oregano and basil. Add other herbs other than garlic/onion to taste. Be very careful not to overcook the pasta!

-Home made macaroni(GF pasta, make a roux with GF flour and lactaid or coconut milk, add cheddar, black pepper, and a bit of mustard seed)

if you fridge the mac n cheese, keep the pasta and sauce in separate containers so the pasta doesn't get soggy.

-Salads! Based with spinach or lettuce, absolutely avoid cabbage and onion. Store-bought dressings are iffy, but you can make a delicious vinaigrette pretty easy. http://blog.katescarlata.com/fodmaps/fodmap-friendly-salad-dressings/ is a good resource for dressing options.

-Pan-seared chicken, fish, whatever kind of meat you like. I can't specify what's good with meat, on these because I'm vegetarian, but you can use a tiny bit of lemon juice or zest, herbs and spices, maybe bread it with cornmeal/starch..... I've done tofu baked, breaded, pan-seared with garlic oil and soysauce is amazing. If you use fruit juice, keep it less than 100ml(about 1/3cup) per serving, because more than that could be a fructose overload.

-Stir fried rice with tofu or meat of choice, you can safely use bamboo shoots, water chestnuts, bean sprouts, carrots, green beans, bok choy... check the veggies you use, but it's pretty versatile and easy.

-Potato soup, one of my personal favorites! You can use any mashed potatoes not used in the pancakes, or make this before the pancakes and use it and/or leftover unused potatoes for the pancakes. "better than bouillon" has a fodmap-safe chicken broth, or you can make your own veggie broth with garlic-infused oil(not ideal for the elimination portion of the diet, but I don't know how to add the flavor complexity without. I can't tolerate garlic at all but the oil is fine), nutritional yeast, nutmeg, paprika, pepper, and salt. Feel free to add meats if desired, make a stew, maybe some kind of chowder, or try for a chili instead with beef, tomato paste, cumin, and cayenne powders. don't use chili powder because it has garlic added!

Boom, there's a week's menu plan right there. They're made with what would be staples in my parent's gluten-free household, but if the pasta options aren't available, you could easily replace with one of the other options or perhaps do shredded cucumber, squash, etc instead of spaghetti. Maybe a baked squash dish? Everything else should be easily available in the average pantry, I believe.


----------

